# Sand Fleas



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok, I've been down here in North Myrtle and the fishing is so far, well, not fishing. I guess it is called soaking bait. Nobody in the area is catching anything, so I'm not worried. It will change. In the meantime, I just found a nice spot, and grabbed about 30 good sized sand fleas. So here is the question, any particular way you hook these? They seem kinda fragile for a hard long toss with a big rod.

BTW, I am having a blast down here, not catching anything.

=Brad


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Usually hooking them through the back is sufficient. You can hook one for small panfish such as whiting or pompano or you can hook several on a hook for drum. They usually hold pretty well on a hook. Also the softshell ones are considered the best bait. Hope this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Just like Anthony said but I like hooking them through the bottom out the top. I think they hold better that way. My .02


----------



## frog (Sep 16, 2002)

I've experimented with both ways of hooking fleas and hooking them from the top (point of hook coming out of belly side) catches best for me.

I am experimenting also with removing the shells to make my own softshells from hardbacks but the jury is still out on this one. I, at least, have figured out how to remove the shells. 

Important to hook near the edge of the shell to keep from choking the hook bend. 

Frog


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I had good luck hooking them, but not anything else. I have gone through about 8 types of bait down here now. All I have to show is a 6" croaker that I let go. Oh well, perhaps tomorrow.


----------

